

YC Demo Day Doodles (Summer 2015) - gkoberger
http://dd-s2015.startupnotes.org/

======
gkoberger
The real Demo Days are today and tomorrow; these are from yesterday's Alumni
Demo Day.

~~~
hotpockets
They have today's companies now. Nebia, wheels cafe, etc.

~~~
gkoberger
Same companies presented Monday as will present Tuesday and Wednesday.

------
tzhong
Beautiful doodles as always :)

